# lbacha's 25 gal Crypt Cube



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok the specs:

Tank: 18" x 18" x 18" cube
Stand: aspen wood stand 36" tall hand made with no hardware on the outside other than the light stand
Lighting: fishneedit 150 watt HQI pendant 8700 
Filter: Eheim Ecco 35 with glass lily tubes
Filter media: ADA Bio Rio
Heater: 250 watt inline
CO2: GLA ultimate with a 10 lb tank (amazing system I love it) small glass diffuser
Substrate: power sand special with aqua soil Malaya on top

Len


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

Gorgeous layout! Beautiful tank in a lovely corner, too. I hope there is no direct sunlight on the tank, coming through that window... You have a ton of light without it.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks and good observation about the light I actually hang a towel over the side because this time of the year there is a little direct sun in the evening, I'm actually adding a huge split leaf philodendron to block the light and cover up the wall in the corner as well, my goal is to have a little slice of jungle in my apartment. 

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

+21 days dealing with a little bit of algae, had to add a powerhead for some water movement the Ecco 35 was struggling with moving the water enough


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well it has been 42 days and I'm struggling through some bacteria bloom issues (white cloudy water) but the algae is in check and the plants and fish are doing great. I just added a automatic doser for macro and micro ferts and I got great specimen of C Nurii from speedie (Nick) in the mail. Overall things are good and will be great if I can get the cloudiness to go away.

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

How many watts you have haning over the tank? Is this 70 or 150 watt?


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey this whole setup is really nice.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

It's the 150 watt from fishneedit and it's about 14-16 inches above the water. Alot more light than I need for most of the crypts and the java fern but the C Parva is responding well and I want to put some rotala macranda in the background. I also love the dark colors the other crypts are showing because of the intense light.

Len


----------



## JSA (Jun 3, 2011)

What fish do you have in there? Beautiful setup!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Hydro

Thanks, I actually sent you a post to see what crypts you might have to add behind the undulata, I'm trying to get the back to overflow over the driftwood and slope down to the front. So far the front is cooperating but the background isn't I have some Hygro 'stricta' there right now that's taking it's time growing and I'm not sure I want the affect that Balansae gives but it may be the way I go if I can't get it to fill in right.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Just a school of 5 otos that are more fun to watch than anything else I've kept, I will probably add a school of some form of rasboras in the future but it isn't a high priority for me. I'm only home on the weekends and I would have to worry about feeding them, I want to make sure the tank is stable before I add another bio load to it and I'm coping with some cloudy water right now due to a massive algae die off and no water changes for 3 weeks.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well just got over a bout of green water but now things are looking good other than a little cloudiness. 


























Now for the background to grow in and it will be doing good

Len


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

I like your tank... very simple and clean and should be pretty low maintenance with the crypts.

I recently had a bout of lightly cloudy water similar to yours accompanied by a dusty looking surface slime. Not quite as cloudy as yours and it didnt seem like green water but I figured I would try to add some hydrogen peroxide to the tank as I suspected it was some sort of algae that came in from my WC. Since hydrogen peroxide breaks down into its constituent components in light I figured it was safe to experiment. I dosed about 4 ml in my 31G just after lights on and everything in the tank started to bubble within about 30mins. Plants seemed to be pearling like mad and the canister filter was spitting out bubbles like crazy. The following day the surface scum seemed to be significantly reduced and after a second day of the dosing my water is now crystal clear and no surface slime. All flora and fauna in the tank are safe and sound and the problem has not returned after a few weeks.

I am not suggesting that this was a safe way of clearing it up but this was my first time ever in 3 years that my planted tank had an issue of water cloudiness. Surface agitation and subsequent water changes were not clearing up the problem and since I had safely dosed hydrogen peroxide directly onto some black brush algae before I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

really nice, great growth on those crytps!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, it was definitely green water, I have a uv sterilizer running on it right now so it should clear up in a day or so, I had some issues with hair algae and I dosed excel to kill it due to work ihad to leave for a couple weeks and the die off of hair algae caused some issues that I'm just now working through, thanks for the comments on the tank, I'm looking for little to maintenance on a high tech tank (tall order) I have my ferts dosed with a peristaltic pump so everything can go a week at a time without touching anything, I'm keeping my fingers crossed, lol..

Len


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

I was too cheap to go buy a UV sterilizer so figured the hydrogen peroxide would be a good test. 

I would love to have a dosing pump setup for my tank. That would be awesome!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This tank looks fantastic! I like the whole setup and im usually not a fan of the rimless.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I got a cheap one from fleabay from marine magic, I figure if one of the 3 pumps craps out I'm still ok since I really only need 2 pumps. I went with the UV sterilizer because I'm not home during the week and it allows me to just hook it up and let it run if I see any cloudiness in the future, it was pretty cheap $42.00 at petco for a 9watt.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Not sure I like the java fern, the scape needs the background plants to grow in but I'm not sure if I like the way the fern is going to work out, any thoughts? Should I go with moss, let it grow or remove it altogether and let the wendetti overgrow the branch?

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Maybe Java 'phillipine' would work out better? Its the same plant but a smaller version of it.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm, that's a good suggestion it says it only gets 6" long so that may fill in alot better than what I have, I'm thinking I'm going to let it go and see what happens then just strip it out if I can't get the affect in looking for, until the background makes I to the surface it will look out of proportion but it may look better once the rest grows in.

Thanks Len


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

I am partial to windelov java fern... unique shaped leaves as a contrast to the crypts and its historically stayed shorter than 4 - 5 inches for me.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Is that the one with the little projections from the end if the leaves? The biggest question for me right bow is how java fern will grow in a high tech high light setup I've always had it in a low light setup and it grew slow and stayed under control. We'll see over the next month or so what it does.

Len


----------



## CGY_Betta_Guy (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes... in this picture its on the left and right of my Edge tank.









I am curious about how it would be in high light as well.. but would imagine that it would just grow faster and denser especially with CO2.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well it has been 6 weeks and the tanks finally clear I thought I would give a comparison shot from day 1 now to choose a school of fish, I want a type of Rasbora but I'm struggling to decide which one I think next week I'll make my decision 


















Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

There are too many good rasboras to pick. Of course CPDs are awesome but so overdone lately. I am so amazed at how nice this tank is coming along!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks, it's been a while since I've kept a planted tank but I have lots of experience with reef tanks and that has helped with my venture into high tech. I really can't wait for the C Nurii "pantang mutated" that I got from speedy to start taking off, it has a ton of little leaves starting at the base and it will be amazing once it grows in. As far as rasboras I thought about CPD's but they are a little too skittish from what I hear and the current may be a little high, I'm thinking harlequins or red lines, but may stick with harlequins since I'm going for an Amano look and he used them in alot of his earlier crypt scapes.

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Those Nuriis are fantastic looking plants. Speedies are great looking so yours will also be great. I cant wait to see it come together as well.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Looking good! I've had a similar bacterial bloom break out on my shrimp tank as well. Just when you think its gone the water fogs up again! Lol.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a UV sterilizer running on it right now and will keep it there for the next week or so until everything stabilizes..

I'm also rethinking the Ecco 35 I have on the tank right now I have biorio in it but I'm concerned the flow might be a little low, I'm considering a Ecco 80 or 2017 classic to replace it.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

So how many people have built a tank to accent a plant room, that was my goal, now that the tank is coming along what does everyone think of the location.










Len


----------



## foildontrust (Aug 17, 2007)

nice set up


----------



## nhung (Oct 6, 2009)

Very Nice


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

The location is good. You can reduce light spill by tipping your light back towards the wall a bit. It makes it easier on the eyes.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok so I have a film on my tank as you can see the tank is doing great and the fish and shrimp don't seem to mind but it is more annoying to me, I have slot of surface movement but no agitation I'm not sure if I need to get a stronger pump to move the surface more and compensate with adding more CO2 or just leave it and enjoy the tank, lol..








Surface Film








Current shot of the tank

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I added a school of rasboras slot more going on in the tank now, even the otos's joined in the school..


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well my C Nurii from speedie has added 2 new leaves and it has alot of small plantlets off the sides of it, I'm excited it looks like it likes it's new home.










Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well wish my tank luck it has gone 14 days without me being there or anyone for that matter, hopefully all the gadgets worked as I planned, I'll see tomorrow afternoon when I get back to the states.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well not as good as it looked when I left but not too bad, water was about 1.5" low and some hair algae started to grow. Next time I will up the amount of water replaced for evaporation and reduce the EI dosing to half.

FTS









Good news is my C Nurii Pantang mutated is growing out new leaves and they are quite a bit different than what they came with, I can't wait till I can split this and try a piece in the lower light under the java fern.









Len


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty tank and jungle corner.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well a water change has done some help, I need some carbon as the water is a little yellow.


----------



## Lil' Swimz$ (Jul 24, 2010)

Your tank is gorgeous, I love crypts, but why is it so cloudy?!?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

It isn't really cloudy it is just a poor picture and the lights are on so it's tough to get a good shot, probably should use my camera instead of my iPad 

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Still looking good Len. Thats Maylaya? Awesome,now im real interested to see how the Nuriis turn out. Did you add anything like ironbottom to it?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I put power sand special down and that's it, I'll post some pics of the Nurii..

Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a nice little tank and I love Crypts but they are kinda a dirty little plant, they seem to be harmless but they are always melting away the older leaves. I had a small case of Thread algae due to Fe or so it's believed at most sites, I reduced my micro dosing only and it slowly disappeared, good luck.


----------



## Overfloater (Jan 12, 2004)

This tank has a very good layout. I love your use of the crypts. I have always been fond of the way crypts grow compact and bushy in a high light tank. A+.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, I have wanted a high tech planted tank for a long time and finally got around to setting one up and it is doing well to start. When I was a kid in highschool I had a low tech crypt tank so I like how they are responding to the high light.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a current shot of the C Nurii it is interesting because it actually is growing two different types of leaves right now, the ones from the middle are more green and pink and the ones coming off the base are more brown










Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I just got some Hygrophila pinnatifida (this may be my new favorite stem plant) from wheezo and they are some great stems, I was expecting much smaller specimens so the tank is overtaken right now, lol, but I had planned on growing some emersed anyways so that will change soon and I'm going to replace the H corymbosa I have with it. I'll post some pics in a little bit when I get a chance.

Len,


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I picked up a really big Cryptocoryne wendtii v. tropica today is was a very beautiful plant for only $5.98, I made 5 good sized plants out of it.

I've been also thinking about joining the local WGAPA to trade and buy some nice plants, C nurii was one they were trading.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

150EH said:


> I picked up a really big Cryptocoryne wendtii v. tropica today is was a very beautiful plant for only $5.98, I made 5 good sized plants out of it.
> 
> I've been also thinking about joining the local WGAPA to trade and buy some nice plants, C nurii was one they were trading.


I'm a big fan of tropica and Nurii both have great leaf colors under high light.

Len


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I love your setup and am a big fan of the footprint, you used it well =]


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> I love your setup and am a big fan of the footprint, you used it well =]


Thanks,

I'm subscribed to your thread as well I like to see how people scape their cubes, i think it is a neat size although it does throw some challenges in because you have to scape it to look from at least 2 sides to look good I think.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is the tank overgrown with H pinnatifida, I plan on taking about half of it and growing it emerged in my mini greenhouses I found at the garden store. I should have plenty available in the near future if anyone is looking for some.



Mini Greenhouse


FTS prior to adding the H pinnatifida (oh and for you observant ones I just changed out the solution in my drop checker it turned light green within an hour of this shot)


Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

That's a really cool plant, I think I'll ship you some more of thosr little green houses your growing them in!

My luck, they kids will come home, pop the top and pour ranch dressing on them and start eating!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

150EH said:


> That's a really cool plant, I think I'll ship you some more of thosr little green houses your growing them in!
> 
> My luck, they kids will come home, pop the top and pour ranch dressing on them and start eating!


I just got them but I really like the looks of it kinda reminds me of bolbitis but as a stem plant, it will be interesting to see how it grows, the next question is how to light my mini green houses, i'm thinking 24" dual t5 fixtures but i'm not sure yet. I'll figure it out this weekend when I finish setting them up. I also have a 70w HQI pendant that could probably light 3-4 of then set side by side.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I havn't posted too many shots of the fauna in the tank so here is a shot of most of my rasboras and 2 of my 5 ottos.

Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

I might be picking some H pinnatifida next month from one of my fellow plant geeks, I don't really need it or haven't planned on using it but it's so cool looking. I might be wrong but it seems like a good plant to go under a tall plant that's bare near the substrate. My Ludwigia peruensis is beautiful at the top 10 to 12 inches but bare near the bottom.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

That's how I want it too work as well I'm hoping I can plant it as a transision between different plants to give the aquarium a more natural feel and less of a Dutch style look. The leaves are a real contrast In shape to alot of the crypts i have but still has Colors like my crypts. I've planted small clumps through the aquarium and still have a ton left over now I want to see how it grows in.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is my initial emergent setup I hope it works, humidity has been staying between 85-90% without heating the water..


















Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks good to me, is the water under the tray or could you put plastic cups of water in there???


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The water is under the tray the divider is removable, my only concern right now is lack of water circulation, most hydroponic setups have the water flowing past the plants and since I'm growing my stems in rock wool it's pretty much a hydroponic setup


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a current shot (9-4-11) I think the H. pinnatifida really ties the groups of plants together and gives it the jungle look I was going for.



Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is the beginning of my rack setup for emerged growth

Len


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I agree you have a great jungle look going on in the tank. Like the rack setup.


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It's time for a bigger cube??? Looks good in the jungle!!!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

150EH said:


> It's time for a bigger cube??? Looks good in the jungle!!!


Thanks but posts like this can be expensive, I've already looked into how much some bigger ada tanks would cost, I think this is good especially considering I'm only home on the weekends.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I just pulled the big bunch of C w. Tropica from the front of the tank (really healthy roots on it) and added a C keei in it's place, I really like the new look my C nurii stands out more and the foreground looks really nice now, I need the Parva to fill in the void where the tropica was because it's a big brown spot with a C keei in the middle lol..

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I have to agree with others. You do need a bigger cube. I started with a 20 and it turned into a 90.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> I have to agree with others. You do need a bigger cube. I started with a 20 and it turned into a 90.


We have a 4'x4'x4' 400gallon cube at work.. of course it's saltwater, but man.. it would make an amazing planted tank! PITA to scape though...


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Your tank looks amazing, Ibacha. I love it. One of my favorite tanks I've seen in awhile.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

zachary908 said:


> Your tank looks amazing, Ibacha. I love it. One of my favorite tanks I've seen in awhile.


^^X2. I agree this is really a cool little setup.



lbacha said:


>


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, in the early 90's I was inspired by Amano's books and this is my first attempt at recreating a tank like those. It has given me hours of pleasure so far so I'm excited to see where it ends up.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is a pic of the tank with a large C w tropica removed and C keei in its place.


















Len


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

lbacha said:


> Well here is a pic of the tank with a large C w tropica removed and C keei in its place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, what is that plant? It is amazing as is your whole setup.:icon_smil


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The big one is C wendtii "tropica" (great colorful easy to keep crypt, has neat hammered leaves as well) the smaller ones are C parva (accidently pulled it out when I pulled the tropica out).

Len


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

lbacha said:


> The big one is C wendtii "tropica" (great colorful easy to keep crypt, has neat hammered leaves as well) the smaller ones are C parva (accidently pulled it out when I pulled the tropica out).
> 
> Len


Thank you. I love the plant. I was looking for a little red to put in my 10 gal. and this may be it. I have some Parva that has not died, but has not grown either. Is there a secret I am missing?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

C. parva is a slow grower normallt but it does like alot of light for best growth rate, mine has over doubled in less than 3 months but I have CO2, fertz and extremly high light. Once it starts growing it will fill in nicely. In a 10 gallon I would use the tropica in the background since it will grow large. It took over the front of my tank which is why I pulled it and put a C keei (which will grow slower) in its place. It was also covering my C nurii pahang mutated which I didn't want. Things are bare where I pulled it but once the parva fills in and the C keei grows a little it will look nice (hopefully).

Len


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

lbacha said:


> C. parva is a slow grower normallt but it does like alot of light for best growth rate, mine has over doubled in less than 3 months but I have CO2, fertz and extremly high light. Once it starts growing it will fill in nicely. In a 10 gallon I would use the tropica in the background since it will grow large. It took over the front of my tank which is why I pulled it and put a C keei (which will grow slower) in its place. It was also covering my C nurii pahang mutated which I didn't want. Things are bare where I pulled it but once the parva fills in and the C keei grows a little it will look nice (hopefully).
> 
> Len


I was for sure going to use it as a background plant. I just didn't want all green plants in the tank. I wanted a splash of color. What kind of lighting and CO2 does it like? I mean the tropica. And as for my parva, it has done a whole lot of nothing in a 2.5 gal nano with 4 watts per gal. and no CO2 but weekly flourish and every other day excel dosing.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The tropica will grow in any light, the one you saw was grown under a 150w 8000k hqi with high CO2 and EI fertz in Aqua Soil Malaya. I have also grown it under low light with no CO2 or fertz as well. Another choice for color is C wendetii mi oya (sometimes called wendetii red) it actually has more red in it than the tropica which is more of a bronze brown. Both have red undersides like you saw in the pictures. The mi oya is taller and less bushy than the tropica though. I don't actually have any but wendetii flordia sunset look pretty good in the pictures I have seen as well.

Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

My Crypts grow nicely in 2.58 wpg and 387 watts over all, but yours grow much thicker in the high light, but the tank size makes all the difference as well when I hear you say things like "the tropica was to big" and it looks like it at that scale.

I just saw that lighting in another post and I really like it, the price is great, and the temp selection is good also. It never really dawned on me that's 6 wpg and if you were growing anything besides Crypts you might be trimming daily, but it's working well.

I might be picking up some C nurii soon at a club I just joined, and I've notcied my tropica looks different that yours, it was potted with a plant tag from Florida Aquatic Nurseries, it could be the light but mine leaves are wide and more rounded at the point.

I'm trying to figure out why/how speedie's C. nurii is mutated and I just been reading the story, so it was just higher up the bank of the river and beleived to just get more light, but it looks different to me and I wouldn't be suprised if the name changes before long. But now I want both of these little plants, your emersed plants should get some really cool flowers and they might grow taller than the lid on your container. I can't wait to see how they come out.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C Keei should be a fast grower. Especially if you dose ei with a 150 mh hanging over it. If your maintain your trace and iron, the new leaves will be gorgeous red/orange. Older leaves will maintain it's colors longer as well.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Dec 13, 2010)

lbacha said:


> The tropica will grow in any light, the one you saw was grown under a 150w 8000k hqi with high CO2 and EI fertz in Aqua Soil Malaya. I have also grown it under low light with no CO2 or fertz as well. Another choice for color is C wendetii mi oya (sometimes called wendetii red) it actually has more red in it than the tropica which is more of a bronze brown. Both have red undersides like you saw in the pictures. The mi oya is taller and less bushy than the tropica though. I don't actually have any but wendetii flordia sunset look pretty good in the pictures I have seen as well.
> 
> Len


I am going to look into both of those as well. I really like the bushy look of the tropica though and think it will work well in my little 10 gal. (Need to upgrade soon, I think.) But maybe down the line I will be able to keep the other two as well. Thanks for the info.:icon_smil


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Very much a fan of this tank. Crypts are great.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> C Keei should be a fast grower. Especially if you dose ei with a 150 mh hanging over it. If your maintain your trace and iron, the new leaves will be gorgeous red/orange. Older leaves will maintain it's colors longer as well.


 
This is what I was hoping for, the C nurii from speedie is really starting to fill in and if the Keei does as well that would be great. What type of light were you growing it under to get the bright green leaves that it came with?

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

freph said:


> Very much a fan of this tank. Crypts are great.


Thanks, I'm a real big fan of aroids (I have alot of terrestrial ones: philodendrons, alocasias, monsteras, & syngoniums) a crypt tank surrounded by terrestrial aroids just seemed to make sense, lol... I'm starting to get into other aquatic aroids as well, lagenandras, anubias and if I could ever find some bucephalandra.

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

It was on the lower side of the mound. It wasn't getting the attention it deserves



lbacha said:


> This is what I was hoping for, the C nurii from speedie is really starting to fill in and if the Keei does as well that would be great. What type of light were you growing it under to get the bright green leaves that it came with?
> 
> Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I plan on giving it a good home, I kinda like the green leaves on it lol, but I'm a sucker for the way these turn under high light. Here is a pic of its new home along with the Nurii from speedie...










Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Having looked at the picture I just posted closer I should start a contest how many amano shrimp can you find in this pic, lol...

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I see Probably six amanos


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are some new pics

Here is a shot of my indoor rainforest, I've always loved rainforests but have only been able to visit them a handful of times, this way I can enjoy the atmosphere every weekend when I'm home.









The best chair in the apartment, not only is it comfortable but I can either stare at the tank and surrounding plants or watch movies on the bigscreen..










Well here is a closer shot of the tank surrounded by a Monstera delicosa (I can't wait for it to climb the poles) and a really large peace lily.










Len


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

I love the surrounding area, it looks great. Everything looks fantastic. The tank looks great as well!


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Loving the tank makes me want to get a cube tank the depth it gives is awesome.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys

Amano's shots of cube tanks like this is why I went with the cube and I love it.










Len


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Lovely! I'm slowly replacing my stems with crypts since they're so much easier to maintain. How many species do you have in there? It's starting to get annoying keeping track of which crypt each runner that pops up in my tank is since I have so many types lol.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Lovely! I'm slowly replacing my stems with crypts since they're so much easier to maintain. How many species do you have in there? It's starting to get annoying keeping track of which crypt each runner that pops up in my tank is since I have so many types lol.


The crypt list is this
C wendtii mi oya
C wendtii tropica
C undulata
C nurii pahang mutated
C keei
C pontederiifolia

I want to add some C hudoroi in with the undulata and I may replace a tall mi oya in the foreground with some C striolata

Len


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

Get some C. affinis. It's a nice crypt with very variable color that's also very prolific. Mine grows very close to the substrate.

Everyone wants C. hudoroi these days lol.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

They are both beautiful crypts I just cant stomach the cost don't see how the rest of you do it.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Out of curiosity what is up with the piece of maroon paper on the left side of the tank?


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

TactusMortus said:


> They are both beautiful crypts I just cant stomach the cost don't see how the rest of you do it.


I use funds raised from selling random plants, shrimp, etc get more plants haha. I still smack myself whenever I remember how much I paid for some though :icon_roll I always tell my friends not to ask how much I've spent on the hobby.


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah my wife has no idea she just thinks I spend too much. If only she knew how much too much really was.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> Get some C. affinis. It's a nice crypt with very variable color that's also very prolific. Mine grows very close to the substrate.


Dang, just looked up C.Affinis, and it's a beauty for sure! Know anyone that sells it, and what kind of price can I expect to pay....

Thanks for helping my collectoritis! :hihi:


----------



## the planter (Jul 8, 2010)

sweet tank and i like the room haha i could sit in there all day. i think i see 7 amanos?


----------



## TactusMortus (Jun 28, 2011)

zachary908 said:


> Dang, just looked up C.Affinis, and it's a beauty for sure! Know anyone that sells it, and what kind of price can I expect to pay....
> 
> Thanks for helping my collectoritis! :hihi:


There are a few for sale in the Swap and Shop last I looked. Most people seemed to be asking at least $25 a plant.


----------



## zachary908 (Feb 12, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> There are a few for sale in the Swap and Shop last I looked. Most people seemed to be asking at least $25 a plant.


Cool. Not really a bad price for a good looking crypt IMO


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice! Love the room shot. It fits perfectly! Dont see that too often.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

TactusMortus said:


> Out of curiosity what is up with the piece of maroon paper on the left side of the tank?


Its actually a red dishtowel I clip on there when I leave for the week so that sunlight from the window doesn't hit the tank directly, once the Monstera delicosa grows up a little I won't need it any more.

Len


----------



## aquaquang (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice tank!

But I would try to find a few better driftwoods in term of height and improve the scape because the ones that you're having are too small and it gives this unbalanced look.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is an updated FTS, there is a bit of a hair algae issue right now but i'm working through that.










Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Do you have detail shots? I want to see!


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Ibacha, I really liked this tank, but now that you show the whole room, Its even better! I love the crypt collection. I would suggest getting the pondtiferifolia out before it gets too big. Moehlmanii is a good substitute that doesnt get as big as fast. Or you could get a bigger cube and please us all


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous tank, love the scape


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Your tank is looking very good, btw I got some nice Crypts at my first GWAPA metting:

C. nurii, a mother plant with 3 plantlets
C. beckettii 4 nice size plants with good roots
C. crispatula var. balansae 2 really big plants

plus I got 4 or 5 more species some with over 30 plants for only $22, I think I paid the most for the nurii at $4 or 5 bucks, I'll never miss a club meeting!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Wow Ibacha, I really liked this tank, but now that you show the whole room, Its even better! I love the crypt collection. I would suggest getting the pondtiferifolia out before it gets too big. Moehlmanii is a good substitute that doesnt get as big as fast. Or you could get a bigger cube and please us all


The pondtiferfolia is actually a daughter plant from one I pulled out and planted emersed so its only about 1.5" tall. I'll pull it when it gets bigger but it's kinda hiding under some plants right now. Don't tempt me on the bigger cube, now that the terrestrial house plants around it have gotten bigger I'm thinking a bigger tank may be in the cards. I'm going to let this go for at least a year before I change over though. Alot of work went into the stand and I'd hate to have to do it over again, buying the tank is the easy part, lol..

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

2in10 said:


> Gorgeous tank, love the scape


Thanks, the H corymbosa on the right side is getting a little to bushy though so it may be time for a small scape change, I really like the swath of light green through the middle though so I'm probably going to try and get some Java fern to grow on the wood that is behind it though.



150EH said:


> Your tank is looking very good, btw I got some nice Crypts at my first GWAPA metting:
> 
> C. nurii, a mother plant with 3 plantlets
> C. beckettii 4 nice size plants with good roots
> ...


Thats not a bad deal, little to far of a trip for me unfortunatly, lol.. 

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Do you have detail shots? I want to see!


All I needed for an excuse to post some more pics, I just started playing with my brothers SLR so the pics arn't the greatest but they are much better than my point and click.

Left side of tank (its a mass of H pinnatifida right now)









Right side of tank (the center is a C nurii 'pahang mutated' ignore the bald spot in the middle of the C parva it had a huge clump of C wendtii 'tropica' in it but it now has a C keei "the one I got from you" in it that has melted down but there is a small leave on it that just came up this weekend so I have hope for it.)









Front shot









Side shot









Close up of side shot









Left side full room shot









Right side full room shot









If you want more just ask, I'm going to post some detail emersed plant pics on my emersed thread as well..

Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

lbacha said:


> Its actually a red dishtowel I clip on there when I leave for the week so that sunlight from the window doesn't hit the tank directly, once the Monstera delicosa grows up a little I won't need it any more.
> 
> Len


I use a piece of black landscape fabric on the right side of my tank or else it gets bad algae from window sunlight, and it's not visable from the right side and just looks like a reflection of the background inside the tank! Gotta do what ya gotta do.

Wow, it's a jungle in there, the tank and the room but it looks good. Can you water the plant from the tank water changes and how tall is the H pinnatifida getting, will it reach the water surface or is it more of a spreader? I still haven't gotten mine!

I bet if you dumped 30 Amano shrimp in there your tank would be spotless, I saw a mass of algae getting started in the top shot and they will eat it.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

150EH said:


> I use a piece of black landscape fabric on the right side of my tank or else it gets bad algae from window sunlight, and it's not visable from the right side and just looks like a reflection of the background inside the tank! Gotta do what ya gotta do.
> 
> Wow, it's a jungle in there, the tank and the room but it looks good. Can you water the plant from the tank water changes and how tall is the H pinnatifida getting, will it reach the water surface or is it more of a spreader? I still haven't gotten mine!
> 
> I bet if you dumped 30 Amano shrimp in there your tank would be spotless, I saw a mass of algae getting started in the top shot and they will eat it.


The H pinnatifida will get tall if you don't trim it but Ihave been cutting the top 3" off every shoot so it is staying really bushy.

My issue with algae is because my water level doesn't stay stable while I'm gone for a week. When it gets lower the return gasses the CO2 off and the algae starts growing, I tried putting the return down lower but that was a disaster because a bunch of my shrimp died when the CO2 didn't get removed at night. I tried putting a powerhead in but it didn't workout well becuase the water lowered and it started churning the water which resulted in no COs, I need to put a pump on the to replace water through the week, I had a peristalic on it that was working good but the tube got a hole in it and it leaks now so i need to replace it. Problem with peristalics are they arn't developed for the amount of runtime I need.

Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

At the GWAPA meeting Rachael gave a lecture on snails and shrimp and she showed a photo of driftwood just covered with algae kinda like this type










but very dense and after 3 days with 300 Amano shrimp it was like brand new driftwood.

I'm such a dummy I wanted the shiney red shrimp so I got 30 RCS but you never see them anyway in a community tank they seem to mostly hide. But I could have gotten Amano's and at least got some cleaning done, next time I'm at the LFS I'm going to get at least 50 or see if they will work a deal on a 100, unless there 10 for a dollar then I'll just go wild.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok I just had to take a picture of this, my parva is a little confused all along the front and side of the tank there are little plantlets that are growing down instead of up, lol...

By the way if anyone says C parva isn't a great carpet they are crazy while it took a little while mine is now as thick as most e tenellus carpets I've seen. 










Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thats weird, I wonder if they are attracted to the room lighting? Or the sun coming in the window maybe? Is that Malaya? Sorry for not looking back, but Hey, I remembered you saying the sun shines on the side of it


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Thats weird, I wonder if they are attracted to the room lighting? Or the sun coming in the window maybe? Is that Malaya? Sorry for not looking back, but Hey, I remembered you saying the sun shines on the side of it


It is malaya, it's not the window light because that pic was from the side opposite the window, I'm wondering if the high light is causing it, it is a weird thing because plants usually grow up even if you plant them upside down, this is seen when you plant seeds, the sprout will curve up to the surface, I'm just going to keep taking pics of them and see what they do..

Len


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very weird, but cool none the less


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok I need some advice, I'm considering going with lower light on my tank, I do like the high light over the tank but I really want to cut down on trimming, the litttle bit of hair algae I can't quite get rid of.

When I bought my lights from fishneedit.com I got a 70 and 150 watt HQI. I had been running the 150 watt but I'm thinking of switching to the 70 watt, its a big difference and I was wondering what people think the effect will be on the plants. Now that the tank is full I'm not concerned about growth so if what I have stays like it is (I know the crypts may be affected the most) then I'll be happy. I took a picture of both for you to compare an d let me know what you think

Thanks Len

High light is the first pic


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

I personally would prefer the 70 over the 150 - algae is a lot easier to manage. After my coralife lamp went out, I started using the same 150W fishneedit pendant you are using and my tank started to breakout in hair and green spot algae. When I was using the coralife fixture, I never had any issues with algae. I am thinking about taking the 150 MH out of service and replace them with a tek light.

One down side with lower lighting is your plants will be a bit leggy.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> I personally would prefer the 70 over the 150 - algae is a lot easier to manage. After my coralife lamp went out, I started using the same 150W fishneedit pendant you are using and my tank started to breakout in hair and green spot algae. When I was using the coralife fixture, I never had any issues with algae. I am thinking about taking the 150 MH out of service and replace them with a tek light.
> 
> One down side with lower lighting is your plants will be a bit leggy.


That's my biggest concern, I'm just limited on fixtures that will fit over a 18" wide tank that are bright enough to penetrate 18" down. I'm inking I'm going to leave it and see what happens and if I don't like the looks I'll go back, algae is one of the main reasons I'm making the switch


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

lbacha said:


> That's my biggest concern, I'm just limited on fixtures that will fit over a 18" wide tank that are bright enough to penetrate 18" down. I'm inking I'm going to leave it and see what happens and if I don't like the looks I'll go back, algae is one of the main reasons I'm making the switch


Now the big question is how long should I leave them on for, I have the 150 on for 4 hrs off for 2 then back on for 4, I'm thinking either 10 or 12 hrs for the 70 watt

Len


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think 10 on the 70 will do. I like the looks of tank with lower light.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

2in10 said:


> I think 10 on the 70 will do. I like the looks of tank with lower light.


I like the look too, I'm a little concerned about my houseplants there will be slot less spillover light without the 150 and I hope they can cope

Len


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

That might be an issue. If they are low light plants they should be OK with ambient light from windows.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

2in10 said:


> That might be an issue. If they are low light plants they should be OK with ambient light from windows.


Most will be fine it's a couple bromeliads that I'll have to find more light for..

Len


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah you will need more for them.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok lights are now reduced to 70 watts and I'm leaving for the week, I hope this experiment works out, I did like the looks with the lower light but I think some of the plants shaded by the java fern will be affected, oh well that's nature, as far as I'm concerned some big plant just popped up and shaded this little puddle...

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I decided to post a pic of the guts of my tank, I know you can all laugh at the UPS box shelve I have to hold up my dosing pump, lol.. The worst part is I have the shelve made it is just at my parents waiting to be stained.

I did just add my 2 dosing containers, I got them at starbucks for $10.00 each and they have a nice removavble top on them that makes adding more fertz easy, I alos like the way they make the setup look now, I used to have two 1.5l fiji water bottles there.


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

How's the tank looking? Any noticeable difference?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> How's the tank looking? Any noticeable difference?


Yeah I actually had more growth in one week with the 70 than I normally have with the 150, unfortunatly I picked up the ballast and something popped and now it doesn't work so I'm back to the 150 until I replace it. 

Hopefully fishneedit will replace it for me

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I made a big mistake, I was messing with the timer before I left for the week and I didn't put it on auto, talk about algae it was everywhere, I did a water change and it seems ok other than a couple melted crypts. I think my fish are mad though...

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here are some new pics, the H pinnatifida grows like a weed lol.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is the latest, I've come to realize stem plants are weeds, the H pinnatifida and A reinekii are growing like crazy if anyone needs some let me know. I can fill a whole emersed set-up of A reinekii with the emersed plants in my tank alone, hey you riparium guys here a plant for you.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is the tank with the A reinekii, H corymbosa and some wendtii mi oya removed. I added some harder to find crypts to the front (keei, affinis and ideii) I need a plant for the background as well as a midground plant. I think the undulata will start to fill in more now that the corymbosa is gone. I plan on pulling the java fern and going with a small species but i want to do it after I fill in the back and side so I don't pull the whole plant load at once.

FTS 



























My new patch of C keei, I cant wait to see how it does under my high lights









C affinis "Metallic Red" it looks alot better in person the red really shines









C ideii this was grown emersed so I'm not sure what it will look like submersed









Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice additions. You gonna thin out the lot of java fern just a bit? It looks like it is blocking a lot of light


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Nice additions. You gonna thin out the lot of java fern just a bit? It looks like it is blocking a lot of light


I plan on pulling it all and starting over with a smaller variety, I didn't want to pull it till I have some other plants established because it would really lower my bioload

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Current FTS, starting to thin out a bit..

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks good! Are your crypts growing good in this setup?


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> Looks good! Are your crypts growing good in this setup?


Yeah I had a bunch of wendtii in there and they did great under the high light, now I have wendtii tropica, undulata, keei, nurii pahang mutated, ideii and two affinis red metallic and green, oh and Xue just sent me another usteriana x walkeri for the background. They are all doing well so far I just ordered some purpurea to add as well it should be a good mix, now of I could just beat this bba battle with something other than excel, it's weird I'm running a ton of CO2 into the tank and still can't tame it.

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Have you tried raising the lamp to help fight off the bba? I never had algae issues before I started using the same mh fixture as yours in my 90g tank. I raised mine and overdosed excel for a few days and got rid of most of the string algae. But I did learn that excel is not very crypt friendly

How was Vegas by the way?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I butched a bunch of nurii ODing Excel but I have been having some good luck putting it in a syringe and turning off the pump and spot treating it. I takes a few days longer but my crypts are happier about it as long as I use the regular amount to spot treat with. 15 minutes later I turn the pump back on.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Have you tried raising the lamp to help fight off the bba? I never had algae issues before I started using the same mh fixture as yours in my 90g tank. I raised mine and overdosed excel for a few days and got rid of most of the string algae. But I did learn that excel is not very crypt friendly
> 
> How was Vegas by the way?


Bba is the only algae I have so I've stayed with the high light it's 14" above the water and only on 7 hrs a day so it really should be that bad as for Vegas I leave tommorrow and will be there till sun I'm actually headed there for my other hobby which is drinking and collecting scotch.

By the way Xue the plants came the usteriana x walkeri was huge it fit perfect in the back of the tank and I found a nice spot for the affinis.

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

lbacha said:


> as for Vegas I leave tommorrow and will be there till sun I'm actually headed there for my other hobby which is drinking and collecting scotch.
> 
> 
> Len


We have more than one thing in common my friend :hihi:


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Hmm now that you mention that I may have more than plants to trade, lol.. Here is a shot of one of the tables at the house we rented in Vegas remember there were only 20 of us.








Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Dayum that is a lot of whiskey. The dr don't let me drink as much as I like but I would love to but I am down with swapping plants for liquor lol


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, I didnt think they let you take pictures in heaven


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The crazy thing is we cut back on the number of bottles this year and went with older higher quality bottles. This was the 13th year for this and the selection was amazing most bottles were better than most people realize even exist.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well my crypt cube is officially taking on collectoritis status I just added a new variety of affinis (3 different ones now) and a purpurea

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

lbacha said:


> Well my crypt cube is officially taking on collectoritis status I just added a new variety of affinis (3 different ones now) and a purpurea
> 
> Len


Hey Len, 
Just wanted to get something clarified regarding the affinis. If the latest affinis you got came from huy/cardinal tetra, it is the same affinis (the one without a collection location) I sent you a few weeks ago


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Cool, I wasn't sure if they were the same, I actually planted them next to each other because they looked close to being the same.. So two affinis I feel better about my collectoritis now, lol...

Len


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

That is an awful lot of single malt, especially for only 20 people!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

We had more last year we decided to go with quality over quantity this year (we are affectionately known as the PLOWED society)

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Post us up a pic of the new light and growth in the next few days Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Will do, it will be this upcoming weekend, last weekend was my frat time back in 3 weeks and sat was spent pretending I was Irish and sun was spent wishing I didn't pretend I was irish. For not being touched in 3 weeks I was amazed at how well it did, I changed out the lights because I was going to be gone for 3 weeks but didn't expect such good growth and no algae to boot, I know the plants I have are lower light and I may just stick with easier maintenance over higher light, I need to find a T5ho fixture that will look right over a 18" cube though the 24" fixture looks weird overhanging the sides. I'm thinking a 20" fixture may not look too bad.

Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

low light is definitely easier to manage. I am constantly battling over clado in my 90g after switching over with 2 150w MH. Algae is always present no matter how high I raise the fixtures.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> low light is definitely easier to manage. I am constantly battling over clado in my 90g after switching over with 2 150w MH. Algae is always present no matter how high I raise the fixtures.


Yeah BBA was a nightmare for me as well as clado (easier to deal with than the BBA though) I really think I'm going to stick with the T5's I want to use 4 18" bulbs though for better coverage over the tank and so I can raise the fixture like I had my 150w pendent (I need to stop being lazy and send my ballast in to get fixed for my 70w HQI because it would probably work as well). Even though I really like how the crypts have responded under the high light the algae issues just arn't worth it especially when I see other peoples tanks having none. It's been almost a year for this tank so its time for a change anyways.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Here is a teaser FTS I'll get some better ones up this weekend










Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I have a berried shrimp in my tank too bad it's an Amano so sorry about you luck kids...

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I added some new inhabitants to the tank, Petco by me had CDP's (although they are behind the times and called the Galaxy Rasboras) for $3.50 each so I bought 10 of them for my tank. I had originally planned on adding them but didn't want to pay for shipping on them so this worked out good. Along with the 50 Cherry reds I added earlier this week the tank I feel is fully stocked. 

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The CDP's have acclimated and are a lot of fun to watch. I also got to watch my harliquin rasboras spawn and then the rest of them eat the eggs, oh well. My cherry reds have brightened to a deep red and my Amano's have decided to be bullies chasing them around. Overall the tank is doing good lots of different crypts and a healthy population of fish and inverts.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

This tank is prime and looking pretty sweet Len!!!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I just got some new dosing pumps that I'm excited about, they are by aquahouse and each is an individual pump (this is good because my 3 pump doser just crapped out and I lost all three pump, now if something happens I just lose one pump) the other nice thing that helps is you can adjust the pump to only dose up to once every 9 days this allows me to dose micros and macros on different days like a true EI schedule.










Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I got some new landscaping material thanks to ADA and Keyboard aquatics

Ryouh stones from AFA 









Some really big malaysian driftwood from Keyboard aquatics (they were very helpful picking them out)









Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

It's nice to be able to hand pick

Did you bring any stems back?

Also did USPS drop off your package yet?


Xue


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> It's nice to be able to hand pick
> 
> Did you bring any stems back?
> 
> ...


Yeah it was nice to hand pick and I spent all morning planting plants if that answers your other question, lol. I really don't have room for stems anywhere so I didn't get any. I barly have room for the crypts and moss I have, lol I have squares of moss all over and pots of nice crypts in every tank. They do have a nice selection of stems and they are all really healthy, if I lived in San Fran I would have 20 tanks.

Len


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well the crypts are starting to take over

Crypt keei plantlet









Crypt affinis metallic red taking over 









Len


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

those affinis are over taking your parva foreground. Looks like its time to weed them out.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> those affinis are over taking your parva foreground. Looks like its time to weed them out.


Yeah I just sold the wendtii behind them so I'm going to pull them tommorrow and move them to the middle of the tank this way they an take over and it will be fine. I really like the leaves on them they start really red then turn darker with lots of markings on them.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

It's a little cloudy but here is the new look, I added metallic red affinis to the middle and replace the normal java fern with trident, on the left side in front of the Cyprus helferi I added some green affinis, there is a nice size hudoroi behind the C helferi I may move tithe back so it is more visible. In the front center is a big patch of C nurii "pahang mutated" i still have a little undulata in the back that is gone as soon as I can sell it. I figure as fast as the affinis grows I will use it as a filler plant.

Len


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

this tank is beautiful makes me want to tear mine down haha same foot print but mine is sub par =]


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I started with common fast growing plants and have slowly switched them out as the tank has matured with slower growing more interesting (aka rare) plants. I stay away from stems because they take a lot more work to keep looking good, crypts are pretty easy to create a good scale with if you know how big they get.

Len


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like the new look Len. Get that hudoroi out so we can see it, they are amazing crypts!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

chad320 said:


> I like the new look Len. Get that hudoroi out so we can see it, they are amazing crypts!


Yeah it's already sent 3 big new leaves since I got it, I think a nice spot in the back there would be perfect.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Some better pics

Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

It looks great but a bit naked from some of the past photos, but change is good.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

150EH said:


> It looks great but a bit naked from some of the past photos, but change is good.


I agree the trident and some of the crypts need to fill in along with the C hudoroi in the back. This will give me some breathing room where I'm not pulling plants every week, lol...


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

My new shrimp are starting to take on some nice color. They were a little pale as juveniles but as adults they are bright red.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Big Amano 

Len


----------



## jcgd (Feb 18, 2004)

Did you not get the memo? Crypts are ugly! ;p

Very pretty tank, I personally love hets and crypts. I would love to do a little cube like this.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Some current shots of the tank

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well here is the new look after a couple months of grow in time, the Cuyprus helferi is a little big so it will eventually go and I'm still waiting for the C usteriana x walkeri and C hudoroi to fill in the back (they are getting bigger and I added a light over them to help speed up their growth. I also added some small patches of bucephalandra in some open spots.

Len


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Wow look at that _C. helferi_. It looks happy in there. I have some growing emersed and it just sits there unchanged for a year now.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Wow look at that _C. helferi_. It looks happy in there. I have some growing emersed and it just sits there unchanged for a year now.


I actually got it from you as a small plant about a year ago, I trim it back weekly and it sends out more leaves like crazy. I also get small plants left and right I've been putting them into one of my emersed setups. It really needs a taller tank than 18 inches.

Len


----------



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

Do you have any Cryptocoryne nurii "Pahang Mutated", I want some for my new tank. I have C. nurii in my other tanks but I would like to see the variation, I have nurii in a low tech with AS and it grows like crazy, I also have it in a high tech that get EI dosing with Flourite and it barely grows at all and the leaves look terrible.

My tank is 30 inches tall and I have C. balansae that's 40 inches tall and a Val nana blowing in the spray bar thats about 50 inches, I'm going to see if keeps going before I get out the camera.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well the Cyprus helferi annoyed me yesterday so I gave it a haircut

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

It's been a while but here is what the tank looks like now, the trident is doing good and the front is getting overgrown with C nurii 'pahang mutated' and C affinis 'metallic red'


















Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well it has been a while since I posted new pics so here you go as you can see it is getting full, I even pulled a huge handfull of java fern out today before taking pics.

Len


----------



## laxaj (May 7, 2009)

Any chance you want to thin out the nurii or trident a little bit and send them to cincinnati? Do let me know if you have any for sale!


----------



## pirayaman (Mar 30, 2008)

Is that a special kind of tank or did u take the trim off. Looks like a glass silicon tank.


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

pirayaman said:


> Is that a special kind of tank or did u take the trim off. Looks like a glass silicon tank.


this is most likely a Mr. Aqua 18" cube or an ADA 45C.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

laxaj said:


> Any chance you want to thin out the nurii or trident a little bit and send them to cincinnati? Do let me know if you have any for sale!


I will be putting up a sale thread over Christmas and New Years, I have both available shoot me a PM and I'll give you the details I will be in Calgary till next Friday so it will have to go out after Christmas.



swoof said:


> this is most likely a Mr. Aqua 18" cube or an ADA 45C.


Yet you are right it is a Mr Aqua 25g cube 18" x 18" x 18"

Len


----------



## laxaj (May 7, 2009)

Hey lbacha,
I tried to send you a PM about the trimmings but your inbox was full. I'm probably interested in everything you're trimming out so let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I just noticed it is full I'll clean it up tommorrow and will post up a thread with some plants for sale I'll send you a PM when my mailbox is cleaned up

Len


----------



## laxaj (May 7, 2009)

laxaj said:


> Hey lbacha,
> I tried to send you a PM about the trimmings but your inbox was full. I'm probably interested in everything you're trimming out so let me know.
> Thanks!





lbacha said:


> I just noticed it is full I'll clean it up tommorrow and will post up a thread with some plants for sale I'll send you a PM when my mailbox is cleaned up
> 
> Len


Hey, unless you're selling $75+ worth of plants you can probably abstain from posting a swap and shop thread as I will gladly buy all of them.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

laxaj said:


> Hey, unless you're selling $75+ worth of plants you can probably abstain from posting a swap and shop thread as I will gladly buy all of them.


Let me know what you are looking for I can put you pretty good package together for $75 but there is definitly more than that in the tank, most of the crypts are pretty rare and there are a bunch of buces I may thin out. I also have stems and other things in other tanks.

Len


----------



## laxaj (May 7, 2009)

lbacha said:


> Let me know what you are looking for I can put you pretty good package together for $75 but there is definitly more than that in the tank, most of the crypts are pretty rare and there are a bunch of buces I may thin out. I also have stems and other things in other tanks.
> 
> Len



Hey Len, 
I was originally only looking for trident and nurii but I'd easily find space for anything else you're trying to thin out. I'm in the process of doing some significant re scapes of my own! Let me know your Paypal and I will send along some funds!
Thanks


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well my C usteriana x walkeri decided to throw a spathe. I almost missed it as it was hidden behind the lights.

Len


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well it's been a few years and the tank has been running as a low tech tank under a single t5ho bulb for quite a while. It is currently filled completely with crypts and a school of harlequin rasboras and CDP's.

I broke down and bought a Kessil a160we tuna sun and controller for the tank (I wish these were around when I started the tank as it's an amazing light).

CO2 and ferts will start in a week or two after a slow ramp up of the lights so the plants and fish can aclimate. 

I'll post some pics of the transition from low tech to high tech over the next couple weeks.


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 25, 2015)

I don't suppose you still have any of that C usteriana x walkeri hybrid? Been looking for that for years!

(Also, hello from slightly south of you!)


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

Zhylis said:


> I don't suppose you still have any of that C usteriana x walkeri hybrid? Been looking for that for years!
> 
> (Also, hello from slightly south of you!)




I'd love one too! I used to have it emersed before moving across the country & losing everything. It's a beautiful plant!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

johnson18 said:


> I'd love one too! I used to have it emersed before moving across the country & losing everything. It's a beautiful plant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hey guys, it is still growing in there I'm about to start dosing and adding CO2 so I'm sure in the near future I will have some plants to sell. I'll start updating this thread more often so just keep an eye out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Don't looks too close as all the hardscape is covered in algae. Now that I'm going back to high tech it's time for a new cleaning crew of amano's and oto's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Some shots of the stands and the corner as it now looks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dude1 (Jun 17, 2016)

Killer setups!! I love the emersed setup next to the tank. I could sit for hours and look into those 2.


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The Dude1 said:


> Killer setups!! I love the emersed setup next to the tank. I could sit for hours and look into those 2.




Here is a better shot of the vivarium/paludarium


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

lbacha said:


> Here is a better shot of the vivarium/paludarium
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful! I need to build one of these!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

johnson18 said:


> Beautiful! I need to build one of these!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a whole thread on building it here just look under my topics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

So I just got my spectral controller for my Kessil a160we Tuna Sun. 

Does anyone have any good programs that have worked well for them in a 18" deep tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The first sunrise with my new controller.

I added macro and micro ferts and turned the CO2 back on for the first time in years

We will consider this day 0 for the high tech redo.

Right now the rank is a carpet of C nurri "Pahang", C affinis "metallic red" and small Buce's. there is one large crypt in the back other than that everything is mixed together. Let's see where is goes from here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

The crypts were pearling like crazy today when I got home from work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Dawn









Dusk









I like the control the spectral controller from Kessil gives, while the Kessil doesn't have the visual effect of my finnex I think it's going to do wonders on this tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I broke down and replaced the korelia nano's in the tank with a vortech mp10. All I can say is wow it added current to the whole tank in lagoon mode without blasting the whole tank like a larger powerhead would. I know it's overkill but I recommend this for anyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Added a couple otos and a few more H rasboras

The crypts have almost finished melting and new leaves are starting to grow. The transformation from low tech back to high tech is almost complete


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

Ludwigia is looking good


















Some alternanthera










Tanks are ready for Christmas











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

